# Putting powder over sunscreen



## lovnatural (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I use the neutrogena ultra sheer dry-touch sunblock and it is supposed to be 'dry-touch', but yet I find that it's greasy on my skin and after waiting for more that 15 mins. after to apply powder it is still greasy and my powder goes on in chunks and makes my faces look dirty. How do you all apply powder when using sunblock?


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 25, 2006)

It could just be the formulation of the sunscreen that's giving you the problem. I use DDF-Doctor's Dermatologic Formula Matte Finish Photo-Age Protection SPF 30 and it goes on silky smooth, like a primer, and I have no trouble putting powder over it. Some sunscreens are just greasy though and there's no way to help that. =/


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi,

I would guess that you need to change your product. You're giving it plenty of time to settle before applying your powder.


----------



## Amandine (Dec 25, 2006)

That sounds unpleasent.

I use Clinique, DDF, and PTR sunscreens for the face and haven't had a problem.

If you want to give the Dry Touch another chance, here are my suggestions.

1. Apply the product to a damp face or with wet hands. You'll use less product.

2. Dab your face with tissue after 10 mins to sop up the excess

3. If you're still greasy, mist face with water and blot again.

If that doesn't work, I'd switch to another sunscreen. And don't over mist or blot. You don't want to remove too much of the sunscreen.


----------



## Mae (Dec 26, 2006)

I use the same product and that happens to me too. I want to switch to a new one but I'm waiting for my bottle to empty.It's also cheap so yeaa.Thanks for the tips^^


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Dec 26, 2006)

neutrogena ultra sheer dry-touch sunblock DID NOT work for me at all. it rubs off and makes my skin like it's peeling... it's gross!

clarins spf looks good, i checked it out personally at macy's.

i am using dr. cilabo's everbright spf30. so far, works great for me. very tiny rubbing off and dries very quick. acts as a makeup base too.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 26, 2006)

wait 15 minutes before applying powder, if you can, so sunscreen can absorb.

I use big thick powder brush and loose powder. I put a little bit of powder on the lid, then dip the brush in it... not too much, you can always apply another layer. Then I press brush to my skin (instead of stroking). It looks good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

hehe, powder actually has a potential of making sunscreen weaker because of ingridients interaction... but i cannot retreat from using it :eusa_whistle:


----------



## lovnatural (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the responses and tips. i was wondering if after I put on the sunscreen, that I could put some body powder (like joshnson's baby powder with cornstarch) and then apply the coloured face powder, but I am not sure because corn starch is absorbing and I'm not sure if that will defeat the purpose of the sunscreen. What do you all think?


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 27, 2006)

hmmm I'm not sure... I have a medium (slightly tanned) skin, so I would be worried that it might make me look too pale? I would recommend blotting your face, it think it'd be easier and less messy.


----------



## redspiralz (Dec 27, 2006)

I never tried that suncreen, but I personally use clinique's tinted sunscreen in golden. It gives your skin a nice healthy glow and I never even use powder with it!


----------



## jessica9 (Dec 27, 2006)

sorry! i know you are trying to be helpful, but i have to say that most of your suggestions are sort of defeating the purpose of the sunscreen. sunscreen should always be applied to dry skin. you can apply a little moisturizer first, but applying sunscreen to damp skin with wet hands is breaking down the protection. even the smallest bit of blotting your face afterwards is blotting off the protection. chemical sunscreens are meant to absorb into your skin somewhat, but others work by sitting on top of your skin and forming a barrier - and in either case, blotting is taking off much of the protection. no sunscreen is really waterproof, so misting your face is also a bad idea. if the dry touch is leaving your skin oily, you should probably search around for something else. i used it last summer and it wasn't that oily for me, but everyone is different. the thing with dry touch formulations is that it flakes when you move it...and putting on powder unfortunately moves it. and vanilla sky is right in saying that the ingredients in the powder most likely weaken the sunscreen. most powders have titanium dioxide in them, and that interacts with neutrogena dry touch i know. it really sucks trying to find a good sunscreen, apply it correctly, and not look like a grease-monkey - and then wear makeup! i don't know...i also wear a little bit of powder. i put it on before i leave the house, drive without it on, then apply powder - so it is about an hour later, and honestly, it does make a difference concerning the grease. it is hard to do everything perfectly when it comes to sunscreen. i mean...if i reapplied every two hours, my face would look like a constant oil slick. i use la roche posay anthelios xl fluide extreme, which is also a dry touch sort of formula. it is a fluid that absorbs pretty quickly. but i find it greasier than neutrogena. everyone is different though. it tends not to flake off as much and stays on better though. i used the ddf matte finish for years when i had acne, and i was surprised how it actually was matte. if you haven't tried it yet, it's worth a shot...not too expensive...but more expensive than neutrogena. you should look at the reviews at makeupalley for sunscreeens. there are a lot of them, and can give you a general idea of something else to try. good luck!


----------



## redspiralz (Dec 28, 2006)

Has anyone read the skin type solution? I have it, ( but not with me) and I remember Dr. baumann Suggesting that oily skin types use a powder suncreen or a gel sunscreen. I have really oily skin and I live in Miami which is so humid but I use Maybelline powder foundation with spf 15 and its been good to me. good coverage, good protection, and although I still get oily, its not that bad. ( I mean in south florida your always going to get oily) but its really not that bad. And its only like $7 or 8 at any drugstore. She also recommends it in her book. She also reccomend Loreal airwear powder foundationwith spf 17, but every time that i try and use loreal, even though it looks great, I start breaking out with it. but that's me, it might work for you. As far as gel sunscreens to be honest I don't remember what they were, i think that's cause they were a little pricey but I will try to look them up tonight and give to you. I hope this helps!


----------

